# Ontario Moose



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey all, anyone ever go on an ontario moose hunt? The dad, brother and I are saving up for a moose trip in a couple years and Ontario is what we have in mind. So, if anyone has any experience hunting there such as outfitters,diy with an outfitter, bow/gun any advice from someone who's been there would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Look up White River Air. Flown in and fished with them and saw plenty of moose on the lakes by camp. They also do moose hunts DIY.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Last fall my wife and I did a fly in moose hunt out of Armstrong, Ontario. We fly in fish there so we are very familiar with the area ,north of Armstrong. Outfitter has 22 fly in fishing cabins that he could have put us in any one of them. He told us we thought we would have a better chance of a good bull if he put us on a small 1x3 mile lake that has never had a cabin on it . He went to the expense of flying in a 14 ft boat and a 17 ft canoe. He also built a small tent structure. Wood floor, plywood sides with a tent top. All we needed. 

We went in the last week of September. On problem was we had 85 degree days and high winds . The moose were just not moving. We hunted hard everyday. Up well before daylight and decided to paddle as to not use the boat and motor as since we figured the lake normally had NO boat motor noise, we did not want to change a thing . The south end of the lake had four creeks entering it . We set up there on a small point of land sticking out into the water and called .
Did not see a moose all week. The pilot that picked us up said he had only flown out two moose in that two week period . Said the previous year he flew out 17 in that same time period. To sum it all of the high winds and heat ruined our hunt. Would love to try again someday. Would have went back to the same lake this fall but a friend backed out on me after my wife and I were unsuccessful.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Been up north a half dozen times. Hunted north of Armstrong and Cochran on Sept. rifle hunts and out of Chapleau a couple times on October hunts. Even tried a bow hunt with White River Air. Probably the most enjoyable hunt was that bow hunt. The weather was pleasant, the company was great and although nothing came quite close enough for a shot the moose were responding to the calls. Maybe the most important thing was that I had zero-zilch-nada expectations going in so it would have taken a lot to disappoint me.

The best place to bag bullwinkle? It really depends on the individual lake or river system you are hunting and being in the right place at the right time. North of Cochran I dropped one of only two bulls seen by anyone in all of the outfitters hunting parties. Out of Armstrong we didn't see a moose or even a fresh track but way over half the seventeen or so hunting parties bagged at least one moose and just about everybody else saw animals. We were sure the outfitter and reference had conspired to put us in a &%^$ spot but the day after we left an elderly couple flew in and there was a bull standing on a sand point a couple hundred yards from camp. They tagged him the next day.

Everybody has an opinion and mine would be to contact some outfitters and ask not only the average success rate but also the number of hunting parties they have each year. Also, something that tells you a lot about the outfitter and the quality of the habitat is the percentage of hunters that are repeat customers. Every outfitter I have contacted has always given repeat clients first chance at returning the following year so if you are offered a "great spot" be sure to find out why the folks who had it the years prior are not coming back. I would have loved to rifle hunt on the lake where we bow hunted but I was told the party that rifle hunted there had been coming back for close to 30 years. The bow hunting party I joined had been going back for almost 20 years, I was told.

Having a guide is definitely not a necessity but a good guide or an experienced moose hunter on your first hunt will really shorten the learning curve. When you have a moose on the ground it also helps to have a pair of experienced hands helping with the quartering, deboning, and packing the meat through the brush back to the boat. FM


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

I did BC moose hunts in 2008 and 2010...I was finally successful in 2010. Have considered an Ontario hunt in near future.

What are the costs of some of these Ontario guided or DIY hunts?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Ontario has cut back on their tags in the last year or so. NR moose tags/hunts can be spendy if each person wants their own moose tag vs a party hunt. I went to Quebec and got a moose a few years back. Got skunked the following year.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We used Kashabowie outfitters on a fly in diy bow hunt. Great outfitter and called in one high 40 inch moose but no shot. I would compare price and success ratio to other areas. New Foundland probably would increase your odds and once you add a guide cost to your Ontario hunt you will probably be in the 5000 dollar range any way.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I would also strongly consider a remote fly in hunt too. If there are logging roads nearby might as well assume the locals are there hunting too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The residents are very happy to get rid of the bears but they all require their yearly moose


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the replies guys. Lots to think about and plan out! I'll be sure to do the research and hopefully something jumps out at us.

Thanks again!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

May I suggest DIY bow hunt. Nothing like it. A rifle hunt is a bit too much like shooting a cow. PM for more....


----------

